# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  ** Oat and egg white pancakes **

## baseline_9

This is really simple, works every time and is really good


what u need 

1 Cup Oats (ground)
1 Cup Egg Whites
Lemon
Raspberrys


Blender
Non-stick pan


1. ground ur oats down into a fine powder

2. Add ur Egg Whites to the mix, put pan on full heat

3. Blend untill smooth

You should have somthing looking a bit like this



4. Pour half the mix into the pan and cook for about 1 min each side, repeat for other half




5. Put a handfull of berrys and half a lemon on top to add some taste

6. Enjoy





You could also make these up smaller, freeze them and then heat them in the toaster in the mornings. Just an idea for u guys who say u have no time to cook in the mornings


Update:

I like to put all the mix into the pan and cook for 3ish mins then slide it out onto a plate ( so the uncooked side is up) then turn the pan upaide down and push the plate into the pan as if u were holding a pizza box (the plate being the box)... Then flip over quickly and put back on the heat for a few more mins (with the plate still in the pan), do the reverse to get it out.

Best sauce ive found is 1/2 a lemon juced with a handfull of raspberrys all mushed together. Its sharp and sweet at the same time.

----------


## JDUB348

Damn i might just have to do this.. whats the cook time?

----------


## VegasRenegade

The rasberry look good. Some days when I am cutting I use protien powder and egg whites. works pretty well.

----------


## baseline_9

> Damn i might just have to do this.. whats the cook time?


Depends how thick but i cook untill the top looks almost cooked and then flip and cook for one min on other side

----------


## manblue

This is great as soon as i had seen this, i went down stairs and made some straight away !

tastes great ! thanks !

----------


## baseline_9

> This is great as soon as i had seen this, i went down stairs and made some straight away !
> 
> tastes great ! thanks !


I could eat them 6 x a day

----------


## Matt

I shall be trying these today for dinner, just need to find something to grind the oats.....

Im also using blue berries and lemon....

----------


## baseline_9

> I shall be trying these today for dinner, just need to find something to grind the oats.....
> 
> Im also using blue berries and lemon....


Just throw them in a blender bro...

----------


## baseline_9

Or just dont blend them

Havnt tried them whole yet tho...

----------


## Matt

> Just throw them in a blender bro...


You mean in the bleander dry on their own???

----------


## Swifto

> You mean in the bleander dry on their own???


Put the lot in the blender (egg/oats) and blend it for a few mins.

----------


## baseline_9

> You mean in the bleander dry on their own???





> Put the lot in the blender (egg/oats) and blend it for a few mins.


I do actually blend my oats dry to get them a little more like a powder...

Either way would work fine tho...

The key to this recipie is the lemon juce and sharp berrys (thats why i like raspberrys)

----------


## Matt

Thays what i was thinking, get them to a powder first....

----------


## T_Dubp

Damn wish I would have seen this recipe before my pwo; welp looks like i'll be having these for the next meal.

----------


## Buddhabody

I will try these out just have to get some raspberrys.....thanks for the info

----------


## DubVwrestler171

Can't wait to try these!

----------


## Pzkp1337

I love these! Sometimes I grease the pan with coconut oil to add some efas and tweak the overall taste.....really good.

----------


## Sailor Moon

holy shit! looks soo good! cant wait to try! Breakfast food is my weakness!  :Smilie:

----------


## tlash88

I'll be making these as soon as I get home from work today

----------


## yabastid

Baseline,

I just wanted to thank you for this recipe as I've eaten these (with a slight variation) every morning for the last six months- seriously. I may have missed 3 mornings, when I had to get a new frying pan (lol), but I love this recipe.

My diet is probably not as super strict as most of you guys and I'm a casual gym goer but here's what I do...

Begin heating frying pan over medium flame- do not spray with nonstick yet (approx 3 min)
Blend 2 Packs of dry apple cinnamon oatmeal until fine powder
Add one pint of egg whites to blender and mix
Spray pan with nonstick
Quickly add half of oats/egg white mixture to pan before spray begins to burn
Cook 3 minutes-ish then flip and cook one minute-ish on other side slide cake onto plate
Quick remix of whats in blender and respray pan and repeat above cooking
I then add Friendship 1% whipped cottage cheese (I think its tastes the best) to pancake on plate spreading it all over (like you would jelly) and sprinkle with cinnamon
Finish cooking other pancake
Then I add a small amount maple syrup (Like I said I may be more lax with my diet than most but I only eat this in the morning never in the afternoon or night)

Just wanted to say thanks, bro, and add my $.02.

Peace.

----------

